# Carburetor Problems (Missing link to butterfly valves)



## MaxAvidy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey, I'm new to the carburetor game, but I've got a '69 GTO (Not original engine or transmission).

Anyway my problem (one of them) is that the butterfly valves on the top of the carburetor are not linked with the throttle. As I see it the throttle cable connects to the driver's side of the carburetor, while the butterfly valves connect (or should connect to the passenger's side). I'm trying to determine what the part I'm missing is called. Seems like it should be some small rod to connect the butterfly to whatever is passing through the carburetor to the throttle cable (driver's) side.

I'm attatching a picture. The top red circle is where it looks like something should be connected tot he butterfly valves, the two lower circles are my best guesses at where the otehr end goes (the blue line simply represents the rod to either of those two places from the throttle).

Thanks!


----------



## MaxAvidy (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's another picture, more zoomed in and without any fun paint circles and lines.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Max,
That valve on top of your carb is the choke, and it's not supposed to be connected to the throttle, at least not in the way that I think you may be thinking.  Instead it's going to be controlled by a separate mechanism that senses engine heat and will gradually open up as the engine warms up. I'm not all THAT familiar with Holley carburetors so I'm not sure if they're supposed have a vacuum break mechanism or not. The purpose of the vacuum break is to 'crack' the choke open a small amount when the throttle is moved off of idle so that the engine can get additional air. If you'll notice, the shaft on the choke valve is offset to one side. It doesn't go through the exact center of the valve. This is so that as the engine starts to demand more air, the air flow around the choke valve will tend to push it open, that is if the engine is still cold enough that the choke is applied.

Bear


----------



## MaxAvidy (Jan 22, 2015)

Well that helps a lot, thanks a bunch for your explanation!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Holley's typically have either an electric choke or a manual choke. You can buy the kit to convert to electric choke or hook up a cable under your dash to the choke to operate it manually.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ALKYGTO said:


> Holley's typically have either an electric choke or a manual choke. You can buy the kit to convert to electric choke or hook up a cable under your dash to the choke to operate it manually.


:agree

Here is a video from Holley showing the 2 choke options available;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnJAl_V9oI0


----------

